# Thule Cartop Carrier



## RVGRINGO

For Sale: Large Thule cartop carrier. 
We used it to move to Tucson from Chapala, Jalisco, Mexico, and will not need it again.
Send a PM if interested in coming to get it. $100 and it is yours.


----------

